
Show HN: CSS selector generator for shortest, unique, robust selectors - medv
https://github.com/antonmedv/finder
======
petercooper
There's something a bit like this I've been using for years to get selectors
with which to scrape data from page, it's called Selector Gadget:
[http://selectorgadget.com/](http://selectorgadget.com/) .. you click on
elements you want, elements you don't want, and it works out what CSS selector
matches best.

------
cheeaun
Wow, reminds me of the same thing I built 7 years ago :)
[https://github.com/cheeaun/getSelector.js](https://github.com/cheeaun/getSelector.js)

------
ahulab
disclaimer: I haven't used or seen something like this before:

What does the workflow for this look like? Would you add this to your project
for development purposes and use it to write selectors that are more efficient
than you'd otherwise write. Or would it be used in tandem with protractor or a
similar integration testing tool to make picking selectors for writing tests
easier?

